# First Monster Mud Project!



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Here it is, my Grim Reaper. He's a tad over 6 Feet tall with his Scythe at about 7 Feet.




























Now I can say I made a MM prop!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

IMU, you can say more than that. Now you can say you made an awesome MM prop. Great job he looks fantastic. He will make a great addition to your display.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is too cool. I really like the Scythe


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Very nice!! You should be really proud of your first creation!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wowee! Fantastic.

I ditched my first MM project. Didn't come out that good.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice comments! Glad I finished when I did ... it's RAINING!

Oh ... and I'm not keeping this guy, he gets delivered Monday to my wife's school! Her boss bought it for $75.00 I have to support my habit somehow!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

really like that! love the hands!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like the textures on this prop, and that scythe is wonderful.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very nice work


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Love it. Way to make money and have fun at the same time.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I enjoy playing in the MM. I think you did also. It looks fantastic, he should steer some kids off the path.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sweet


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

very, very, cool!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Woohoo! You've been branching out and experimenting with new mediums all year. I'm so proud of you!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks again for all the kind words!


----------



## WakeForest (Sep 18, 2009)

I like it! I've yet to try MM, but I will >


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Me too I love it but have never tried monster mud - how heavy is he?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

hpropman said:


> Me too I love it but have never tried monster mud - how heavy is he?


He is about 46 lbs.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I think he's saying I'm next.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Warrant2000 said:


> I think he's saying I'm next.


YEA ... that was what I was going for in the piece.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Great job IMU, I need to work with some monster mud, haven't yet but you give me hope!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That is an awesome job!!! Great detail. That principal has no idea the great prop he is getting!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow IMU!! What a great job for your first MM prop! You are already an expert! Love it!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I like the....."get in the hole" finger point or "evil monkey in my closet" point


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very NIce!!! Love it.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks again for all the kind words!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice! No one would ever know that was your first MM project unless you told em - he turned out so great it looks like you've been at it for years!


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

This turned out great! Isn't mm fun?


----------



## _Katie_Lee_ (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm working on this project now, and I agree with Terra. MM is fun  This turned out awesome. I hope mine turns out as good as yours, as it's my first time working with MM too. Awesome prop!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Beautiful work!


----------

